# Neti Pot



## Tab (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone try them before? I just got one and have been using it all week long. It works great! Gets rid of congestion and alleviates sinus headaches.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

YES! I used to get sinus infections twice per year. Bad ones. A couple years ago, a nurse told me to use a Neti Pot to help avoid them, and she was right. It works and has made a huge difference in my infections. I only had one last year and it wasn't that bad.

I use the Neti Pot once in a while... if I'm out in the barn or if I worked with anything that could get up my nose... if I've been in the garden... anytime I need to "clean out my nose".

One thing... USE DISTILLED WATER!!

There is (no joke here) a brain eating organism that lives in some water and people have actually died using tap water in a Neti Pot. I know these little critters have been found in lakes in our area, and I don't take a chance since I have "rural water". There was actually a news story about a person who died from this, so be careful.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2011/12/19/143960631/second-neti-pot-death-from-amoeba-prompts-tap-water-warning


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive never personally used them. But my aunt and cousins do and they say it works great. They especially use it when they have been in alot of dust to flush it all out of their sinuses.


----------



## Tab (Mar 5, 2012)

NoddalottaFarm said:


> One thing... USE DISTILLED WATER!!
> 
> There is (no joke here) a brain eating organism that lives in some water and people have actually died using tap water in a Neti Pot. I know these little critters have been found in lakes in our area, and I don't take a chance since I have "rural water". There was actually a news story about a person who died from this, so be careful.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/b...p-water-warning


Thank you so much, I would not have thought of that! Thank you!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes we do. I have mine and hubby has his. Ditto the distilled water. We had always just used tap water from our well but after hearing about 3 people in Louisiana die from the brain eating organism we use distilled. Using one really cuts back on sinus infections. With the drought last summer my barn was a constant dust bowl. Neti pot probably cut back on allergic reactions to dust.

Another product we use is Sinus Doctor which is 3 bottles of essential oils I believe I ordered from the UK. What you do is put a few drops of each in a pan of water on the stove. Then you let the water heat up to steaming (not boiling) and put a towel over your head and inhale the steam for a few minutes. Love the smells. The claim to the product is that it kills the bacteria in your sinus cavities.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 6, 2012)

It didn't help me at all, but ditto on the distilled water, I heard the same thing...do not use tap water, be it well or city.

It does help my husband and it helps me but within the hour, I'm right back to where I was. I am using flonase now and that helps alittle and seems to last longer than the netipot...the best thing that really works for me is otc nosespray, but it's terrible for your sinus' so I resist and stay away....our friend really screwed up his sinus' using nosespray and he was so addicted to it, he could not breathe unless he was using it.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 6, 2012)

OMG, I have a neti pot and never thought about distilled water. I have always used my well water! No more of that, as I have also heard of a couple of people in a near by big lake that got that brain eating thing and died! They help a LOT if you have allergies! I'll be picking up some distilled water today!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion of distilled water. We have city water and it is supposed to be safe and purified....

I had heard of Neti pots but the thought of using one was disgusting, but my sinus problem needed help. I watched some YouTube videos of people using them and talking while they demonstrated the use.

I tried it and it works so well for me. It no longer seems disgusting. It is very theraputic to me.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 7, 2012)

YES...I do...

I tried it about three years ago and it really helped, but over time I got out of doing it. Since them, every 6 months, I get a aweful sinus infection, like clockwork. I just did 6 days of antiobiotics and I still don't feel all that great. A friend mentioned it to me and I thought, wow, its been years since I used it. So, I am planning to use it every day to see if in 6 months I am free of my upcoming sinus infection (which usually results in me having to take 3 days off work ext).

I can tell it really "cleans" and opens me up, the first hour is drastic difference, but still afterwards I can tell there is a big difference since I have been using it daily.

I will be picking up some distilled water now, though!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 7, 2012)

Distilled water also keeps your iron from corroding!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 8, 2012)

I do love using a Neti-Pot, I use it a few times a week. Never heard of the issues with tap water, I will now use distilled or boil the water first!


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the neti pot, and here is a tip, if you have a sinus infection ad 1/2 tsp of organice apple cider vinegar with the mother to 1 cup of your saline water solutions, it burns a little but it gets rid of sinus infections very well.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2012)

with the mother

That is the kind I have so I know where you are coming from. Lol. I bet this is going to get the attention of inquiring minds. The brand I have is Bragg (with the mother). What's yours?


----------



## Sonya (Mar 15, 2012)

My husband drinks Bragg daily, about 2 tbsp mixed with water, it's suppose to be good for disgestion.


----------



## BBH (Mar 15, 2012)

everyday for several years and very, very few sinus infections, also good after working in dust or mowing......


----------

